# Console Table Wood Choice



## ByronBlack (31 Aug 2007)

Hi All,

It's come to the time when I need to buy some wood for a small console/sofa side table. It's going to be a very basic shaker single drawer table.







I'll be using cedar for the drawer sides and bottom. I was thinking of using quatersawn sycamore for the drawer front.

I'm unsure on a couple of things though:

1. Should I use the same wood type for hte table-top as the drawer front to get some unity, or should the aprons, legs and table-top be the same wood?

2. What is a good chocie to go with sycamore? I'm thinking of english walnut, but is there a better choice?

3. Finally, if I go with the option of having the table-top the same as the apron and legs, would it be overkill to have a sycamore 'insert' in the top?

Opinions/thoughts gratefully received.


----------



## tnimble (31 Aug 2007)

ByronBlack":39ry1m35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's come to the time when I need to buy some wood for a small console/sofa side table. It's going to be a very basic shaker single drawer table.
> 
> ...


Depends a lot on taste. But for what its worth I always tend to have the felling that something have been replaced afterwrds if only 1 part is of a different species. Like the drawer was missing and another drawers has been fitted.



> 2. What is a good chocie to go with sycamore? I'm thinking of english walnut, but is there a better choice?


Sounds like a nice combination. 



> 3. Finally, if I go with the option of having the table-top the same as the apron and legs, would it be overkill to have a sycamore 'insert' in the top?


No I think not. That would in my opinion make the piece whole.


----------



## Gary M (1 Sep 2007)

Hi Byron,


> Depends a lot on taste. But for what its worth I always tend to have the felling that something have been replaced afterwrds if only 1 part is of a different species. Like the drawer was missing and another drawers has been fitted.


 I would hve to agree with Tnimble, 
an insert on the top would be a must IMHO.
I have made a few mirror frames from a few off cuts of walnut (not great quality) and elm, the result was a difference between the woods but not much, i didnt like it at all. opposites attract as they say ,so the light sycamore and a nice dark walnut would look very well.
another thing to think about, fine inlays in the legs or perhaps around the drawer front would look good too.
good luck


----------



## ByronBlack (1 Sep 2007)

thanks for the advice guy's much appreciated. I know have a pretty clear idea in my brain and can order the wood.

I like the idea of an inlay in the leg, I think that would add some interest.

Cheers


----------



## woodbloke (1 Sep 2007)

ByronBlack":ly0f24va said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's come to the time when I need to buy some wood for a small console/sofa side table. It's going to be a very basic shaker single drawer table.
> 
> ...



Cedar for the drawer sides is not a good idea, it's far too soft, excellent choice for drawer bottom tho', generally some decent quarter sawn oak ought to be used for sides, but there are other options ie: rock maple. I would keep all the carcass work in the same timber and go for your 3rd option of a top with a inserted panel of a different timber, sycamore for the carcass work and a panel in walnut would look excellent, you might want to consider having the panel in a burr veneer such as oak or elm....would look equally good :wink:  - Rob


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Sep 2007)

Thanks to everyone for help with the woodchoice. I think i'm going to go the route that Rob has suggested as I feel this would be more coherent across the piece.

I'm thinking of changing the design slightly from a shaker style table to a miniature krenov style cabinet/box on a framed base (using the same wood choice).

My question therefore is: What is the best way to design/construct the box/cabinet that the drawer will sit in? I was thinking of a tongue and groove to joint the sides with the top and bottom, a raised panel at the back, and a normal drawer at the front.

Is there a better way to do this? I've discounted dovetails as i've only ever done them on a narrow drawer slide and not confident enough to make a larger box using them - I would like to keep the joinery traditional if possible (no biscuits or pocket screws on this one).


----------

